# nettoyage lentille dvd sur Emac



## ninnin (19 Mars 2009)

bonjour,
quelqu'un peut-il me dire comment nettoyer la lentille du lecteur DVD sur un Emac 800 mgh?
merci.


----------



## Invité (19 Mars 2009)

Essaie une bombe d'air sec.


----------

